# URGENT!!!! need LED monitor 22"



## mkumar (Nov 2, 2010)

Dear all i need suggestions from you for 22" LED monitor with-in 9k budget
It should have HDMI port must

I am going to buy this on DIWALI

Thx. in advance


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 3, 2010)

*LG E2240T * 8.4K

Good LED monitor has DVI-D !


----------



## mkumar (Nov 3, 2010)

But this one doesn't had audio in-out & no HDMI
any other model?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok 

Here is the another one it has all HDMI,audio etc..

Acer S231hl


----------



## mkumar (Nov 3, 2010)

I am going to finalize the below models 
plz. guide me
1) ViewSonic Full HD VX2250wm
2) Benq E220HD
Thx


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 3, 2010)

Benq E220HD is not LED , also Acer i mentioned has 12Million DCR + lots of cool stuff


----------



## mkumar (Nov 4, 2010)

According to Testfreaks score "Acer S231hl" has 7.2
And "ViewSonic Full HD VX2250wm" has 9.6 score
which 1 should i buy?
Thx


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 4, 2010)

^^ u asked for LED thats y i preferred best bang for Your Bucks ! If u r not minding the budget then Go for DELL G2410 or Samsung PX2370 which is lot better than all !


----------

